# Drop Trap (It's the season)



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

First of all, I'm not selling anything!!!! So I hope that isn't an issue.

If you click for my site you'll see an album with a few pics of a drop trap I made. It's a variation of one that I saw on the Alley Cat Allies site. It has been very successful for me and a few others. It may be a bit too much for the average "trapping", but for the hard-to-trap, street-smart cat it has been very effective. The "mated" doors for the separate transportation cage and recovery cage reduce the amount of contact with the captured cat and reduces the stress involved.

Regardless of the design you choose (I made mine foldable), I feel that using "golf netting" is critical. It is small (3/4"), tough (nylon), and stiff, but not too stiff. The trapped cat will not get entangled in the mesh.

I've also used a IR remote camera to further distance the "trapper" from the "trapped". You can catch cats in the dead of night if you like from whatever reasonably nearby spot suites you.

I have about 15 pics altogether, but I can't seem to be able to upload more than 4 (maybe they're too large). I'd be happy to send them to anyone who's interested.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Crumb! I cant seem to find your photos and site. I wouldnt think it would be a problem to show the drop trap you designed. Its nice when others share info to help in our efforts to help feral cats.

We order the drop trap from Alley Cat Allies and havent had much success with it. Its made of wood to which makes it cumbersome to cart around. Maybe your design would work better for us. 

Im techno challenged. What is an IR camera??


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Just click on "lyle" on my avatar. It should take you to my Cat Forum site.

I would think that any drop trap would be relatively cumbersome. Mine is about 3' square and weighs about 30lbs. It folds to make it more transportable, but I'd still rate it as somewhat cumbersome to carry and set up. For most trapping it probably wouldn't be worth the time and money to make or the time and patience to wait "a-la-Elmer Fudd" to trap. For the trapping geek like myself or for the hard to get cat though it can't be beat.

An IR camera is an infrared camera. Lets me see "at night" so I don't have to light up the trap area. I've placed a "driveway sensor" near the trap to beep me awake when a cat comes near and then using the camera caught a cat from my second floor bedroom.

There must be a pic limit. I could only post the 4 pics of the 16 that I took. I'd be happy to send you the rest.


----------

